# Hasn't passed afterbirth



## Betty Lou Wilson

My goat had baby early born dead this morning we didn't know she was pregnant has had diarrhea for 2 weeks hasn't been eating well don't think she has passed after birth something is hanging out of her any thoughts?


----------



## ksalvagno

If you are new to goats, I would find a vet who treats goats. You probably have a few problems going on and she should be checked to be sure there are no other dead kids in her.


----------



## Betty Lou Wilson

We have 4 more that will be due the end of the month we. Add now concerned about them they are wormed but I'm concerned about her not passing after birth it's her first baby


----------



## Betty Lou Wilson

All our vets around here don't treat goats I'm at a loss we have had goats for years haven't had many problems


----------



## SalteyLove

Has her udder begun to form? See if you can milk anything out which would stimulate contractions to pass the placenta. 

Give her a dose of calcium drench and a BoSe injection or selenium paste.


----------



## Trollmor

Yes, that is what you can try first of all. Milk her out anyway; she does not need a mastitis in addition!

And - almost forgot - Welcome!


----------



## Betty Lou Wilson

Thank you all I'll try that she don't have no milk bag at all


----------



## Trollmor

The main thing is that possible bacteria cannot eat nice milk, and that the uterus contracts. How is the patient doing now?


----------



## SilverCreekFarm

I lost a Boer doe last year about 24 hours after she delivered triplets. Her kidding did not appear to be that difficult for her. She was up walking around, eating, and nursing the triplets. I was watching her and noticed she never fully passed her afterbirth. The next morning I woke up, she was gone. I also had a new mother this year that had twins and took almost two days to pass her afterbirth and is doing fine now. I watched over her more carefully and saw she would hunch her back and was trying to pass it. I considered trying to cut some of it off, but decided against that because I thought the weight of it and gravity might help it pass faster. From what I have read, a doe's uterus is very fragile and can be easily torn during kidding. Was it a difficult delivery? I'd consider a vet in this case before too much longer passes. It's got to come out or it will rot inside her.


----------



## Betty Lou Wilson

I checked on her late last night and it was still hanging out of her she went to sleep in a different pen away from the other girls


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Welcome to the forum!
Can you post a picture of what is hanging out? That may help with figuring out what to do, although a vet is definitely needed.


----------



## Betty Lou Wilson

Yes I will try to do that I'll take a picture when I go out and figure out how to post it thank you a few years ago one of our girls had prolapse I tried to put it back in it helped her draw it back up but this looks different so that's why I think it is the afterbirth


----------



## mariarose

Diarrhea for 2 weeks? What does it look like? How have you treated?

Was the baby fully formed?

What is her temp? An actual number is more helpful than an answer like "Normal"

What loose minerals do your goats have access to? Selenium deficiency is connected to retained placentas and also other deficiencies are connected to inability to carry.

Is her diarrhea getting on "what's hanging out"? if so, then infection is an increasing likelihood, on top of what was causing her illness to begin with. What antibiotics do you have at hand?

Oh, and welcome.


----------



## Betty Lou Wilson

We been treating her with spectogard but hasn't helped yes baby was formed perfect but no hair we give her mineral block salt feed with minerals yes diarrhea is getting on the part that is hanging out .it has come out more this morning I called several vets and they don't treat goats! She is out in the field eating grass but won't eat hay or feed I got her to drink warm water with electorate


----------



## mariarose

Betty Lou Wilson said:


> mineral block salt feed with minerals...


I do not understand what you mean by this product.


Betty Lou Wilson said:


> formed perfect but no hair


So very likely an iodine deficiency as well as selenium


Betty Lou Wilson said:


> been treating her with spectogard but hasn't helped


OK, time to stop giving that then.


Betty Lou Wilson said:


> yes diarrhea is getting on the part that is hanging out


OK, What antibiotics do you have at hand?


Betty Lou Wilson said:


> called several vets and they don't treat goats!


Call them back and find out if they will at least do a fecal check that includes both worms and coccidia. Or if they won't, who will. Be insistent here.


Betty Lou Wilson said:


> I got her to drink warm water with electorate


That's very good.

WHAT IS HER TEMP????? Super important. You must have a thermometer somewhere in the house? Clean it, put it in her anus, and get a temp. Buy a new thermometer for the house.


----------



## Betty Lou Wilson

Thank you so much I will take temp and call get back I'll let you know can I give her pepto?


----------



## mariarose

Kao-Pectate is a better stopgap (pun intended) at this point than more drugs. We need to figure out if this is more a parasite problem or a bacterial problem.

What antibiotics do you have at hand or easy access to? Tylan 200 is a good broad spectrum choice, but if you have something else to help fight infection we can help you with that. Temp is crucial.

What probiotics do you have at hand? Probios is a good, popular choice. So is dark beer, active culture yoghurt, Jump Start, Goat's Prefer, and Replamin. She's been on antibiotics so long with the Spectoguard that her gut may not be functioning. Temp is crucial for that assessment too.

Do you have calf scour pills? That is an oral antibiotic. Don't give them yet if you have them, but they are good to have on hand.

What dewormer do you have and how old is it? What do you have for coccidia? Dewormers don't work on cocci, and neither do antibiotics.

So what minerals have you been giving? A brand name and form would help us help you figure that out.

I'm not trying to be a problem. Your goat is *seriously* ill, probably has multiple issues going on now, you have other goats about to kid, and we need all this to help.


----------



## Betty Lou Wilson

Mineral salt block I always keep Bali g soda to them bought feed called special goat had minerals in it?


----------



## Betty Lou Wilson

Baking soda sorry I meant to say


----------



## mariarose

I'm going to have to leave soon to the hospital. @ksalvagno @goathiker @toth boer goats @Jessica84 @SalteyLove can anyone help? I'll check back as much as I can.


----------



## mariarose

Betty Lou Wilson said:


> Mineral salt block I always keep [Baking soda] to them bought feed called special goat had minerals in it?


OK, great. Thank you, very helpful.

Yes, serious deficiency going on for you. This isn't what is causing the diarrhea, but it is causing other problems.

Trace mineral salt is a salt, with a little bit of mineral. That's good and you should keep that.

Baking soda shouldn't be out all the time, only when needed. I'd try to remove that at the moment because you don't want more interference in the system.

Goat feed with minerals is exactly that. Feed, with a little bit of mineral. I'd take that away as long as she is scouring.

Your goats need minerals very badly. Your sick girl could really use some Bo-Se, (all of them could) but that requires a vet and you don't have one. I strongly recommend a product called Replamin Gel Plus. Your TSC probably won't carry it but you can order it from TSC's online store and have it sent to your brick and mortar (actual) store. They also sell the applicator gun. You need to pick up some loose mineral mix. The best one that TSC carries is this one.








https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/purina-wind-rain-storm-all-season-75-complete?cm_vc=-10005
Here is the Replamin








https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/vets-plus-replamin-gel-plus-300-cc-tube?cm_vc=-10005
Kaopectate for animals








https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...n-pectin-suspension-1-gal?solr=1&cm_vc=-10005

Probios
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/probios-bovine-one-gel-300cc?solr=1&cm_vc=-10005


----------



## mariarose

They also carry needles (You need small number which means large guage needles) syringes, antibiotics (including scour pills for calves), wormers and cocci drugs. And Thermometers.

Most people have a TSC close-ish. If you have something else, tell us what you can get and we'll help.


----------



## Betty Lou Wilson

Thank you so much for caring and your help


----------



## SalteyLove

Yes I agree it really sounds like you have several years of mineral deficiency going on here. That is causing the does not to pass the afterbirth properly among other issues. 

Have you ever heard of FAMACHA? if you do a good search for "goat FAMACHA" you can figure out if the doe is anemic which typically is an indication of internal parasites.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree.

I can't believe no vet will see the goat.
She really needs a vet as soon as possible.
Any large animal vet should help, even if they have to call another vet or put their nose into a book to try to help this goat.

Getting a fecal for worms and cocci.
Getting a temp.

A pic would help of the hanging thing.
A rectum prolapse and vaginal prolapse look a bit different.
Afterbirth also has it's own look.
If it is prolapse, the tissue is slowly dying and needs to be put back in before it is too late. We cannot see what it looks like so cannot advise.


----------



## Noahsoak

Hope things are getting better. I've had a doe get diarrhea before after kidding. Vet suspected cocci. I gave her pepto bismol cause that's what I had. Vet said dose 1/2 to 1 oz. and that was for a 50 lb. Nigerian. He also said 32 oz. bottle of Gatorade daily. I used orange and warmed it up. She drank almost 2 cups at first offering.

I ordered Di Methox and gave orally, for coccidiosis. Ordered online from Jeffers pet supply. 
The di Methox doesn't deplete her thiamine. If the diarrhea is caused by cocci, that is....

When my goats have been really sick and not eating hay, the vet gave me a product called Rapid Rumen Factors. It's a powder you mix with water that jump starts their rumen. It is a miracle worker! The brand is Cuprem. The pkg says the co. Is in Kenesaw, Nebraska. 

Good luck to you! 

High complex vitamin B injection should help as well. That's carried in most feed stores.


----------

